# Boobs!



## EvatheDiva

I have a nice set of ladies and am worried that when I start training they might decrease. What is the best way to exercise so you keep great boobs?


----------



## Zephyr

Agreed!

but in all honesty, it depends how and what you train.

if your goal is to lose bodyfat, then unfortunately, they may shrink a bit....however, if you focus on building muscle and keep your calories at around maintenance, you should change your physique whilst keeping your assets


----------



## Leigh

Losing the 20lbs of fat you mentioned before will impact on your boobs unfortunately and there's little you can do about it as most women lose here first.

Would suggest wearing a supportive bra when exercising. Train your chest muscles too. Hopefully the impact won't be Too bad. Mine did actually look better for a bit but i continued dieting and missed them badly.


----------



## Leigh

anabolik said:


> Pics might help us assess the situation...





sanderson said:


> Definitely need more information before adequate solutions can be provided.





spikedmini said:


> picsornoboobs


Behave yourselves guys! You know the rules


----------



## Guest

Zephyr said:


> Agreed!
> 
> but in all honesty, it depends how and what you train.
> 
> if your goal is to lose bodyfat, then unfortunately, they may shrink a bit....however, if you focus on building muscle and keep your calories at around maintenance, you should change your physique whilst keeping your assets


Good answer. Lets not scare the ladies off folks. She has asked in the ladies section. Maybe a section for ladies we cant see. Something they have access to when they register as female. Then they can talk about ladies things in private without fear ???? Maybe ????


----------



## supermancss

on a serious note, if you build your chest muscles a bit..surely that might give them a little lift?? Or just get implants if you fancy going super slim and want a good set.


----------



## Leigh

dallas said:


> Good answer. Lets not scare the ladies off folks. She has answerd in the ladies section. Maybe a section for ladies we cant see. Something they have access to when they register as female. Then they can talk about ladies things in private without fear ???? Maybe ????


we do have the private ladies section but access is only granted once members are established as female (for obvious reasons)


----------



## supermancss

dallas said:


> Good answer. Lets not scare the ladies off folks. She has asked in the ladies section. Maybe a section for ladies we cant see. Something they have access to when they register as female. Then they can talk about ladies things in private without fear ???? Maybe ????


This already exists but requires certain criteria to be met - length of time on board/post count etc to gain access.


----------



## DiggyV

Guys, pack it in.

This is a formal warning, treat people with respect not as an object. Offending posts have been deleted.

OP Best bet may be to go to a running shop, they will have the most experience with the extremes of movement, and will probably give best advice on the correct sports bra for you For support.

Unfortunately you will lose some size from your chest, but as the muscles strengthen they will help with lift and give the impression of size anyway.


----------



## Guest

I didnt know that Leigh. Sorry.


----------



## zak007

EvatheDiva said:


> I have a nice set of ladies and am worried that when I start training they might decrease. What is the best way to exercise so you keep great boobs?


there is no way, part of the boobs are primarly made up of fat and when training and losing weight they will slowly lose size

This is the reason many have implants, although it is dependant on your goals but i cant see any other way of keeping them if you want really low bodyfat


----------



## Leigh

dallas said:


> I didnt know that Leigh. Sorry.


No probs

Its called the Powder Room, like Male Animal but for women.


----------



## EvatheDiva

Well I hope to join the Powder Room soon 

Thanks for the info... might have to wait and see what training does.


----------



## eezy1

lol i dont think you need to worry about losing your boobs yet :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

EvatheDiva said:


> I have a nice set of ladies and am worried that when I start training they might decrease. What is the best way to exercise so you keep great boobs?


Tbh I'd be exercising to take care of my heart and lungs more importantly!!! Not sure if it's a genuine question really but if it is boobs are fat so just as u can't spot reduce fat from certain areas neither can u loose weight all over EXCEPT from ur 'nice ladies' so looks like ...ur doomed.


----------



## Guest

Leigh L said:


> No probs
> 
> Its called the Powder Room, like Male Animal but for women.


Male Animal ???? Missing out on something hear I think. Ohhh dont tell me ??? I need 500 posts and 12 months lol Ahhhh!

but I benched over 100kg for 2 reps after 7 weeks of gettin back in the gym with a ten year lay off.

I dont know ??? Just wanted to tell people again. :innocent:


----------



## EvatheDiva

eezy1 said:


> lol i dont think you need to worry about losing your boobs yet :laugh:


Before I start training I wanted to see if I could incorporate exercises from the get go that would prevent a majority of loss.


----------



## Ross S

Opened this thread up with high expectations!


----------



## Loveleelady

it depends on genetics too!!

if u hourglass shape u mite hold on to them

ive lost 6 stone and mine have stayed big and full

but iver seen some more apple shape wiv small boobies to start wiv who do end up very small


----------



## EvatheDiva

Skye666 said:


> Tbh I'd be exercising to take care of my heart and lungs more importantly!!! Not sure if it's a genuine question really but if it is boobs are fat so just as u can't spot reduce fat from certain areas neither can u loose weight all over EXCEPT from ur 'nice ladies' so looks like ...ur doomed.


Hi Skye

I am actually exercising for a number of reasons that dont just include boobs, lungs, heart.... mainly to become fit and be a good example for my kids to look up too. Boobs are just a small question I had!


----------



## eezy1

im guessing you`ve seen some stereotypical female bodybuilders that now have a chiseled set of pecs instead of breasts? you dont need to worry about that happening to you

or you just worried about losing a lil boobage through dropping weight?


----------



## Lotte

As everyone has said, some shrinkage is inevitable with weight loss really.

Before I ever started training I lost about 15kg in 12 months and only went down a band size and a cup/half cup size (it wasn't really deliberate weight loss just lifestyle change, so perhaps the speed you lose at could have some effect?)

I've been training since Feb and haven't lost or gained any size there... but I have put on 4kg lol

You'll just have to go for it


----------



## EvatheDiva

Loveleelady said:


> it depends on genetics too!!
> 
> if u hourglass shape u mite hold on to them
> 
> ive lost 6 stone and mine have stayed big and full
> 
> but iver seen some more apple shape wiv small boobies to start wiv who do end up very small


Interesting! When I was 20 I had no boobs... I was an A cup. At 30 & 33 I had two kids and each time they increases but so did my weight. So I am unsure if they are here to stay or I loose them again.

Im 5ft 9 so quite tall for a girl but I am a bit curvy

Guess you cant prempt these things. Time will tell


----------



## EvatheDiva

eezy1 said:


> im guessing you`ve seen some stereotypical female bodybuilders that now have a chiseled set of pecs instead of breasts? you dont need to worry about that happening to you
> 
> or you just worried about losing a lil boobage through dropping weight?


I want to have muscle definition but not to competition level!


----------



## Lotte

EvatheDiva said:


> Interesting! When I was 20 I had no boobs... I was an A cup. At 30 & 33 I had two kids and each time they increases but so did my weight. So I am unsure if they are here to stay or I loose them again.
> 
> Im 5ft 9 so quite tall for a girl but I am a bit curvy
> 
> Guess you cant prempt these things. Time will tell


I'm 5'9" too 

Have been as heavy as 92kg, currently 72kg

Just keep asking whatever you need in here and you'll get plenty of great answers (and some funny ones too :tongue: )


----------



## eezy1

Lotte said:


> I'm 5'9" too
> 
> Have been as heavy as 92kg, currently 72kg
> 
> Just keep asking whatever you need in here and you'll get plenty of great answers (and some funny ones too :tongue: )


you were 92kg mg: mg:


----------



## EvatheDiva

Lotte said:


> I'm 5'9" too
> 
> Have been as heavy as 92kg, currently 72kg
> 
> Just keep asking whatever you need in here and you'll get plenty of great answers (and some funny ones too :tongue: )


Aww thankyou! Think I might hold out on a few for the PR..


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk

I don't if it is me, I am not really in to boobies. Couldn't care what they look like, now - a bum. That is where it is at!

Edit: Female bum.


----------



## Loveleelady

EvatheDiva said:


> Interesting! When I was 20 I had no boobs... I was an A cup. At 30 & 33 I had two kids and each time they increases but so did my weight. So I am unsure if they are here to stay or I loose them again.
> 
> Im 5ft 9 so quite tall for a girl but I am a bit curvy
> 
> Guess you cant prempt these things. Time will tell


I wouldn't stress about it if you're doing it sensibly

with work I see womens bodies all the time and the severe stretch marks hanging skin etc is often when they had extreme weight loss in a particular area or did it very very fast with diet and not exercise


----------



## EvatheDiva

HalfManHalfRusk said:


> I don't if it is me, I am not really in to boobies. Couldn't care what they look like, now - a bum. That is where it is at!
> 
> Edit: Female bum.


Thats a good point. I am impatient and want results now... looks like I need to take it nice and slowly. I was lucky to miss out on stretchmarks with my babies... just dont want the loose skin. Cheers for the tip x


----------



## EvatheDiva

Last post was meant for @Loveleelady not HalfManHalfRusk


----------



## Lotte

Sorry in advance for the threadjack! We need a transformations section really.



eezy1 said:


> you were 92kg mg: mg:


I know right! 

I was at my heaviest around 19-20 so nearly 10yrs ago now. Never dieted, just changed my life and the weight change happened along with that.

I had the benefit of still being hourglass, just big all over


----------



## eezy1

Lotte said:


> Sorry in advance for the threadjack! We need a transformations section really.
> 
> I know right!
> 
> I was at my heaviest around 19-20 so nearly 10yrs ago now. Never dieted, just changed my life and the weight change happened along with that.
> 
> I had the benefit of still being hourglass, just big all over
> 
> View attachment 153999


hah thats crazy. thought you`d look beached at 92kg. you wore it incredibly well


----------



## andyhuggins

why don't you roll all of your posts up into one post?


----------



## Guest

My mom was Ifbbu campion 35 years ago. She has an hour glass figure. Her brests shrank when in shows . . . But she did really cut up for shows at 8 stone at 5ft 5in. When she put a half a stone back on her breasts came back but she was still in good shape. Bodybuilding will not make them small . . Drastic weight loss (under healthy body weight) will make them shrink. Just stay slightly smooth . . 20% bf and you should be fine :thumb: . Now get training and stop worrying.


----------



## scott08

if you were, as you said, an A cup at 20 and only gained considerable size after having children and gaining weight, then it seems likely you will lose size there if you are losing a decent amount of bodyweight. working your chest may help to make them look bigger, but there's not alot you can do to stop them getting smaller (if they decrease whilst losing weight.)

however it's different for everyone and no one would be able to give you a definite answer of how much size you would lose, so you would just have to go slow and if you feel you're losing too much size then stop losing weight.


----------



## Sigma

'picsornboobs'.....wtf dude :lol:

@EvatheDiva as others are saying some shrinkage is inevitable but the extent to which they do shrink is about genetics too.

A female trainer at my gym has clearly been working out a lot since the start of the year must have been a resolution or something but now since she's clearly much leaner since then, I couldn't help but notice, if anything her weight loss seems to have helped augment her bust even more so.

Doesn't seem to have lost any size at all, relatively speaking and if anything the overall weight loss makes them look bigger. So yeah, you might be in for a pleasant surprise  She always seems to do mostly high rep weights though, and never any cardio.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

It would prove more useful if we saw a picture of them so we know what we're dealing with.


----------



## Sigma

dallas said:


> My mom was Ifbbu campion 35 years ago. She has an hour glass figure. Her brests shrank when in shows . . . But she did really cut up for shows at 8 stone at 5ft 5in. When she put a half a stone back on her breasts came back but she was still in good shape. Bodybuilding will not make them small . . Drastic weight loss (under healthy body weight) will make them shrink. Just stay slightly smooth . . 20% bf and you should be fine :thumb: . Now get training and stop worrying.


...........wow.


----------



## Guest

Yeh!! I recomend high reps . . Above 20. I might be wrong ???? But prove I aint  . Women (natural) have different needs to men.


----------



## Guest

Sigma said:


> ...........wow.


Not ****ting mate ??? But . . Not sure of the federation though ??? Wasnt IFBB though cuz she came second in IFBB  . Sure it was IBBU. Will ask. Let me get my info correct and I will put a thread up about my mom and dad and the people they (and me as a child) met. Including Arnold. I will include photos of them. Even one of me with my mom when I was about 6 in the news paper. ????

If anyone is interested ???? Let me know.


----------



## Guest

Im only up this late cuz of making love again  GOD I LOVE MY WIFE. mi bloody tricep are killin though pmsl.


----------



## stone14

Imo op don't let your bf drop too much and concentrate on your muscle growth and fullness, this will give the illusion of having less bf because your muscle will show alot better, unfortunately this won't drop your number on the scales but imo its how you look and feel about it not what a number on the scales say. Also reducing water retention through diet and supplements will help alot, a glass of red wine now and then is a good diuretic also


----------



## Skye666

dallas said:


> Not ****ting mate ??? But . . Not sure of the federation though ??? Wasnt IFBB though cuz she came second in IFBB  . Sure it was IBBU. Will ask. Let me get my info correct and I will put a thread up about my mom and dad and the people they (and me as a child) met. Including Arnold. I will include photos of them. Even one of me with my mom when I was about 6 in the news paper. ????
> 
> If anyone is interested ???? Let me know.


I'd love to see these :thumb:


----------



## Sigma

dallas said:


> Not ****ting mate ??? But . . Not sure of the federation though ??? Wasnt IFBB though cuz she came second in IFBB  . Sure it was IBBU. Will ask. Let me get my info correct and I will put a thread up about my mom and dad and the people they (and me as a child) met. Including Arnold. I will include photos of them. Even one of me with my mom when I was about 6 in the news paper. ????
> 
> If anyone is interested ???? Let me know.


Oh, I don't doubt that mate 

Sorry. Was just a little taken aback as i've never heard of anyone openly observe and talk about their mums boobs like that before.

I guess it's totally normal in pro bodybuilding circles though since you probably saw her in her smalls so much anyway. I don't even want to become a pro bodybuilder and barely watch shows though, so I wouldn't know :turned:


----------



## Guest

Sigma said:


> Oh, I don't doubt that mate
> 
> Sorry. Was just a little taken aback as i've never heard of anyone openly observe and talk about their mums boobs like that before.
> 
> I guess it's totally normal in pro bodybuilding circles though since you probably saw her in her smalls so much anyway. I don't even want to become a pro bodybuilder and barely watch shows though, so I wouldn't know :turned:


pmsl. . . I didn't observe them lol, I was only 5 years old. I read this thread to her and she told me her experience is all.


----------



## snowy~kitten

Any chance I can join the powder room please


----------



## mrssalvatore

snowy~kitten said:


> Any chance I can join the powder room please


No chance yet am Afraid


----------



## snowy~kitten

What do I need to do to join??


----------



## mrssalvatore

snowy~kitten said:


> What do I need to do to join??


Silver member


----------



## Sigma

dallas said:


> Im only up this late cuz of making love again  GOD I LOVE MY WIFE. mi bloody tricep are killin though pmsl.





dallas said:


> pmsl. . . I didn't observe them lol, I was only 5 years old. I read this thread to her and she told me her experience is all.


So you said you were making love to your wife last night, while asking your mum about her boobs?? What was she doing in the bedroom with you both :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Sigma said:


> So you said you were making love to your wife last night, while asking your mum about her boobs?? What was she doing in the bedroom with you both :confused1:


Quite sure your trying to get answers that aint their Im afraid Sigma. Maybe you can link a post from 2 weeks ago and make a story up with that one to ???


----------



## Sigma

dallas said:


> Quite sure your trying to get answers that aint their Im afraid Sigma.


So what you're telling me is that your mum *is* your wife? :no:


----------



## Stella

EvatheDiva said:


> Thats a good point. I am impatient and want results now... looks like I need to take it nice and slowly. I was lucky to miss out on stretchmarks with my babies... just dont want the loose skin. Cheers for the tip x


Hi Eva

From personal experience. ... though keeping in mind I have a very fast metabolism. I've been training for a year and a half now, at the start I noticed loss of volume however now that I have added more fats in my diet it's all come back. I train chest every week and definitely find that it has helped my overall breast shape.

Also a natural way you can gain size in your breast is noogling. Look up noogle berry. It tones and over time increases your breast size though you need to be pacient and faithful with it. My friend uses it and it's worked great for her.


----------



## Big ape

the thirst is unbelievable .. no wonder no women post


----------



## andaluza

Has any of you 'lost' their breast and got them back somehow?


----------



## andyhuggins

EvatheDiva said:


> I have a nice set of ladies and am worried that when I start training they might decrease. What is the best way to exercise so you keep great boobs?


They are not that good tbh. Move on LOL


----------



## gearchange

andyhuggins said:


> They are not that good tbh. Move on LOL


Bitch


----------



## andyhuggins

gearchange said:


> Bitch


Truth.


----------



## JohhnyC

To the OP, my long time ex was about 11st @ 5"6', she had same concerns as you when losing weight. Got down to 8 1/2st

she did lose a fair amount of breast size but looked much better afterwards as her figure changed more favorable so boobs looked more pronounced (i.e. had better curves). In fact if she kept her original size it would have looked a bit too much imo.

Good luck!


----------



## graham58

my dad told me anymore than a hand full was a waste anyhow.


----------



## Stella

andaluza said:


> Has any of you 'lost' their breast and got them back somehow?


Over here! Lol.

Yes, private message me and I will tell ;-)


----------



## Skye666

Stella said:


> Over here! Lol.
> 
> Yes, private message me and I will tell ;-)


It's a thread about boobs so why pm....just say it :confused1:


----------



## Monica

Unfortunately it's unavoidable but exercise can make them firm and lift them. So you've to give some sacrifice in order to slim down.


----------



## sharon81

I had some questions about this too, I've had two children and lost size up top, I started bulking last month so I can build some muscle and they have got bigger which I am happy about but I was scared that when I cut I will lose them again so thanks everyone for your answers


----------



## Kristina

Largely it does come down to genetics where you lose fat and how your body distributes the fat, whether you're losing or gaining weight. Certainly not neglecting chest exercises when lifting (i.e. training chest like you train everything else) does work in your favour in terms of keeping them pert but that's a different question altogether (I realise you mean you want to hang on to the size more, instead of 'shape' necessarily) but either way, that will definitely pay dividends in later years.

There's only one way to find out really, and that's to go ahead and train... see how things work out for you. In all honesty I have never yet met a girl who achieved fat loss and/or 'tightened up' but then regretted losing a little bit of boob size. It's all worth the small sacrifice but if it really is that extreme, there are options of course for implants if you do decide to do something like that. It may not be an ideal situation but at least you know you always have the option!


----------



## lewdylewd

EvatheDiva said:


> I have a nice set of ladies and am worried that when I start training they might decrease. What is the best way to exercise so you keep great boobs?


Youll loose some size but you'll also loose size around your abdomen so they should look just as impressive. If your breasts are carrying less fat they should be a better shape and more "pert". Also overall you'll have a "hotter" body. The best thing about getting into shape is you'll also feel more self confident etc.

Unless you really love your fun bags you'll be happier with your body despite the smaller breasts.

PS this is a males perspective I probably have a terrible understanding of how women look at their bodies.


----------

